# Help Help Help



## greenecatracho (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi guys, my business is on the brink of going bust, and i really need help to speed things up.
Can anyone recommend Software for doing Screen seperation ? 
I paid a lot of money for Seperation Studio only to find out i now need Accurip software to actually print out Films to burn screens for printing T-shirts and to top it all ....i now also need to buy an EPSON printer which i also dont have !!
Does anyone know a way around this Accurip issue and Epson Printer ?? Is there another way to use Seperation studio without Accurip ? (fantastic software that GOES NOWHERE !!!
Seriously ...'Seperation Studio' and Ryanonet...you are deceiving people with $800 for software that is UNUSABLE without spending another bunch of money on ADD ONS !! 

Please advise Help help help !!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Look at advancedartist.
advancedtshirts.com - SimpleSeps SmartRIP 4

Hopefully it that helps. 

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## greenecatracho (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Mark, i am checking it out.
Much appreciated. Still expensive but if it allows me to output films then its better than the RIP OFF Seperation Studio crap. (which is actually lovely Software but does nothing for us screen printers without add ons)

Cheers.

Jimmy


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

In my opinion a lot of people spend a whole lot of money on software that they could do without. Most if not all color separation can be done manually and quickly without buying anything. And by doing it manually you have complete control over all the traps etc. And Ghostscript is free software that will RIP halftones.


----------

